# Pere Marquette - Gleasons Landing Possession Regulations



## Wes Morgan (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi there, first post here.

I'm camping at Gleasons Landing Oct. 1-4 and I am royally confused going through the regulations in the 2020 Fishing Guide. I've fished here several times at different times of year. It appears quite a bit changes for this stretch of the PM (Gleasons to Rainbow Rapids) as far as regulations are concerned on Sept. 30.

It appears you can only keep one Rainbow per day beginning Oct. 1. Does that include Steelhead? Are you not allowed to keep a salmon? I just want to make sure I'm doing everything by the book, especially since I am bringing several friends who have never trout fished before.

I've reached out to the DNR office in Baldwin and Cadillac several times for clarification and have to reached a human being. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It’s type 4 with this exception: one rainbow/steelhead bigger than 10”. Otherwise four salmon bigger than 10”. No browns or brooks. Upstream from Gleason’s is no possession. 
Have fun.


----------



## Wes Morgan (Sep 11, 2020)

kzoofisher said:


> It’s type 4 with this exception: one rainbow/steelhead bigger than 10”. Otherwise four salmon bigger than 10”. No browns or brooks. Upstream from Gleason’s is no possession.
> Have fun.


Thank you very much. I was close to getting that right. Thank you for the clarification. Upstream is flies only, no possession, and it is a beautiful stretch. I'm not very good with a fly rod yet, but I'm going to check it out for a while.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I know several people that fish flies with spinning rods, bait casters and center pins. This is on the Kzoo and Joe. They fish off the sides of the boat while the plug rods work the back. Sometimes the flies catch more fish than the plugs. 
And the beauty of chuck and duck is you don’t need to be any good with a fly rod. One of the reasons it’s so popular. If you can pitch jigs you can c&d.


----------



## Wes Morgan (Sep 11, 2020)

kzoofisher said:


> I know several people that fish flies with spinning rods, bait casters and center pins. This is on the Kzoo and Joe. They fish off the sides of the boat while the plug rods work the back. Sometimes the flies catch more fish than the plugs.
> And the beauty of chuck and duck is you don’t need to be any good with a fly rod. One of the reasons it’s so popular. If you can pitch jigs you can c&d.


The only downside is the hardcore fly fishers looking at you funny, right? Haha. I've actually fished the flies only portion by Green Cottage with a spinning reel and water bobbers. I like that method but the water bobbers tend to hit the surface hard and create a lot of noise. I'll have to try the other methods you mentioned. Thank you.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a guy look at me funny for picking up trash last Saturday. Too many busybodies in the world to worry about them.


----------



## Wes Morgan (Sep 11, 2020)

kzoofisher said:


> I had a guy look at me funny for picking up trash last Saturday. Too many busybodies in the world to worry about them.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe you were taking his trash. I usually bring a bag of trash when I go fishing. I will say that I fished part of the Platte last weekend and only picked up four cans and a little bit of line, didn't need my trash bag this year.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome:to michigan sportsman Wes Morgan :Welcome:


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Wes Morgan said:


> Hi there, first post here.
> 
> I'm camping at Gleasons Landing Oct. 1-4 and I am royally confused going through the regulations in the 2020 Fishing Guide. I've fished here several times at different times of year. It appears quite a bit changes for this stretch of the PM (Gleasons to Rainbow Rapids) as far as regulations are concerned on Sept. 30.
> 
> ...


So how did the trip go? Let me guess, it was typical 2020. You were followed around by isolated tornados, the local gas stations were closed and you had to drive to Big Rapids to refuel and a bear with cubs was staying in the campsite next to you. But it was nice just to get out.


----------

